# New to Site-Help appreciated



## aelsayed (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello all

I just found this site and it couldn't have been at a better time. I am an Egyptian EXPAT, who is seriousley contemplating moving back to Egypt after having lived in the USA for over 39 years. Can anyone out there advise what the job market is like in the IT field especially IT management?

Thanks
Aelsayed


----------

